# Midnight Wander--Bescot Yard



## fluffy5518 (May 28, 2011)

Hi again !!
You know what it's like waiting for a train, every second drags by and believe me sitting in a shitty messroom watching another repeat of Q.I. (thanks Dave) is just the same. SO !!!! Lets go for a wander and see whats left of Bescot Yard before this shite country turns it into a new retail outlet/shoppers village !!
First port of call is the old Up Hump sig box (Closed as a sig box for the best part of 40yrs !!)






Right off to the old steam shed now, but on the way lets take a quick deviation thru the North End Sdgs to see an abandoned Mk 1 coach !! This is an old Break Down train Tool van and would have been used to store the tools and packing required whenever a derailment or other such incident occured in the area. This particular vehicle arrived from Old Oak Common a couple of years ago and is now in store awaiting its fate !!
This is an end view




...and this an internal !! The wheel on a post in the centre of the vehicle is it's handbrake.




Onto the shed now. Once again closed for over 40yrs (27th March 1966) and now home to some of the fiercest plant life known to mankind !!












..and a couple of internals showing the smoke vents and the bloody prickling things !!








Right a brisk walk up to the Hump now and a couple of shots of the inside of the old power house, this i think housed the diesel standby generator and distributed the power around the hump sdgs (it has been disused for probably 20 yrs and is now a dumping ground for tat !!)












Last port of call now. These are a few shots of the Down Local Sdgs closed a couple of years ago by the wonderful EWS !!












.....end of the line !!!




And finally the staff footbridge back across the main lines and into the messroom for a well earned cuppa !! Now where's that bloody train !!?




Hope you found it of interest !! PS Remember railway tresspass is a CRIMINAL tresspass !! Don't have nightmares !!


----------



## night crawler (May 28, 2011)

Always a pleasure to look through your reports Fluffy, some brilliant night shots there.


----------



## burtonbrewery (May 28, 2011)

great pictures, the darkness makes a very atmospheric shot!


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 28, 2011)

Excellent pictures, thanks. The signal box looks like an ARP (Air Raid Precaution) type?


----------



## Snips86x (May 30, 2011)

Superb night shots here. Its amazing what you can do with light polution!


----------



## klempner69 (May 30, 2011)

Nice to hear from you again Fluffy..great shots


----------



## Munchh (May 30, 2011)

Love the night shots Fluff, outstanding.


----------



## themousepolice (May 30, 2011)

the lord knows how much i hate this place


----------



## nelly (May 30, 2011)

Nice stuff mate


----------



## tommo (May 30, 2011)

really nice shots" bum fluff " you where out looking for doggin sites really and tripped over this little gem


----------



## lebeard (May 30, 2011)

Amazing shots! Need to get my camera out and lay off the wine!


----------

